# gt5k air filter



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

before i misplace the receipt with the correct part numbers, available from napa, air filter #2444, prefilter #7-02282 these fit craftsman with 25 hp kohler pro. the prefilter isnt listed in their book for this engine, but it fits. just give them the number. may save you time and trouble. my local store had both in stock for about $10.30.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

I just tried to use that pre-filter number last weekend and they could not bring it up on the computers.

They had the 2444 air filter, and the 1348 oil filter but not the 7-02282 pre-filter. 

So I washed and re-oiled the old one.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

How do you find the quality vs. the original "Kohler" brand?

Andy


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy

I have run the NAPA gold 1348 oil filter for a year now with good results, at this oil change the oil was darker but clear so the filter is working very well, and I like the top mounted by-pass so there is no filter wash over in a by-pass operation if (God forbid) it is needed. The NAPA oil filter at $5.79 is about half the price of the Kohler

I have taken apart the Kohler oil filter and it compares in construction to a Purolator oil filter with metal filter ends and a by-pass valve in the bottom of the filter so if a by-pass operation is needed the pressure washes over the filter and can wash off already filtered dirt back into the engine. 


This is the first air filter change for my tractor and the NAPA gold 2444 is a perfect fit to replace the Kohler 24-083-03 air filter and I find it to be constructed just as good with inner and outer screens and molded seals. The NAPA air filter was not any cheaper than the Kohler at $10.00+

I am well pleased with the NAPA parts quality and the fact they are right here in the area is a big plus.


----------

